# IBS and Actimint



## Meldridge (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone,Before I start, I have never posted anything like this before, nor am I qualified in anything as far as medical degrees go.I've had IBS problems for a while now, mainly IBS-C, so constipation, terrible, terrible cramps, especially when my period comes around, it's practically unbearable. I also found that I was bloated and got really painful headaches as well most the time... has anyone else experienced this? I tried everything recommended to me, I went to see my doc and she recommended numerous things, but nothing helped. Obviously I increased my exercise, I drank, and still do, drink a lot of water everyday, and I lead a good healthy lifestyle (not being a health freak or anything). But to be honest, nothing really, really helped. I live in the UK, I thin most people on this site are from the states? Am I right saying this? So, I don't know if you have a shop called 'Holland and Barrett' over there!? But anyway, I am not one of those people who takes probiotics and all that health stuff, however, when this problem came about I thought, hey, why not try all this probiotic stuff, I've got noting to lose, so I tried a few of their digestion aid products for a while, but if I'm being really honest, none of them really worked properly (for me a least) and they're all ridiculously over priced! So even if it did work, I couldn't afford to keep buying it! SO, not very long ago, I was in another little pharmacy and the lady working recommended this other product called ACTIMINT, it's a probiotic supplement but in the form of a mint, and I tell you, this is the one that has helped me the most. It really is incredible!!! I followed the instructions on the back, it says take one or two after meals, and it has eased the constapation, I don't feel bloated as often, and my period cramps have eased. I mean I still have the occasional bad day, if I'm over stressed at work and so on, however, these wee mints have made all the difference in my day to day life I hope this finds useful to those out there (and I'm sure there are plenty) who are suffering the same as me!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

WOW! Great to ehar this and Thank You! for letting us know about it. May your success continue!I am going to move this to our OTC (Over The Counter Treatments) forum so others looking for treatments can find it.


----------

